# craft shows



## Az Turnings (Apr 14, 2017)

may or may not be attending a craft fair in a few weeks and am wondering from those who do them which of your items sell best? (pens,razors,bowls,bottle stoppers, peppermills)


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 14, 2017)

Not what you want to hear but depends on the show, the crowd, your competition, the phase of the moon, the color of your socks.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Apr 14, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Not what you want to hear but depends on the show, the crowd, your competition, the phase of the moon, the color of your socks.....



Brush yer teeth!

What he said, it depends.


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2017)

Colin is right, there are just too many factors to know. My suggestion is have as many different things as you can. As many price points as you can muster, different colors, styles, etc. I've done the same show 4 years in a row and every year different things sell. Good luck! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 14, 2017)

if you don't have it they can't buy it, is my motto. i do a couple of shows a year. the first time or two at a new show will teach you what to really prep for next year. spend as much time talking to the customers about what else they have seen and are buying from other booths to get a feel for what kind of money is at the show. if no one is selling much of anything, by all means don't sign up for next year's show. and you can only sell the same stuff to the same crowd at any given show for about 3 years before your sales will taper off if you're not adding new types of products, IMO

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 14, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Not what you want to hear but depends on the show, the crowd, your competition, the phase of the moon, the color of your socks.....


These are the socks I would recommend...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Apr 14, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> These are the socks I would recommend...
> 
> View attachment 126225


Why am I not surprised...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Apr 15, 2017)

In the two I have done, stoppers and pens.... people had no idea abouy quality and just didn't want the cheapest one. Although the 2nd from bottle co currently sold the most regardless of how low I priced my lowest price point.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 15, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> Why am I not surprised...


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 17, 2017)

Typically what people want the most is what you Didn't bring enough of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2017)

Really hard to know till you do the show/shows. try a few and find which one you have the most success with. There are some big shows around here that tout very high attendance, but I have found the attendees are more interested in funnel cakes and kettle corn than quality arts/crafts, so low priced stuff and nick-nacks sells best there, my favorite show is relatively small, but an affluent demographic, that will pay the price for my nicer ($$) stuff. unfortunately I recently got a letter saying they are discontinuing that show




so I will probably be trying some others next season....


----------



## David Hill (Apr 17, 2017)

Ok-- the real answer this time....
I turn bowls, platters, plates, boxes, rolling pins, potpourri containers, pepper mills, salt.pepper shakers, meat flippers --- so that's what I offer.
Don't cheapen your prices to start-- people will buy quality & just be nice to the cheapskates & the "I can do that" fellas even tho it's a pain sometimes. I'm happy if I get the price marked-- the art of price negotiation (_haggling_) makes it fun.
I am by far NOT the cheapest Artist/ Craftsman at shows I attend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 18, 2017)

For whatever it's worth from this grouchy old geezer, art shows can be decent, if your quality is above that average, and your prices reasonable. Craft shows 
are a waste of time, unless you choose to argue price with little old ladies in cheap tennis shoes.....
That's my story, and I'm stickin to it....

Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

